# Keeping a vivarium humid and warm



## Troh1916 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yesterday I got two Oophaga pumilio cristobals. I cannot keep my tank humid and warm. The temperature stays in the 69-72F range. I know for most frogs that is fine but I heard that pumilio prefer upper 70s. My lighting is an exo terra UVB 100 and an exo terra natural light. I have a fogger that can put the humidity to 100% in a short time. When I turn the fogger off the humidity just slowly drops. I would prefer to keep the humidity in the 70-85% range. I've checked it enough and it has never gotten below 51%. That still isnt good. I am using a large zip lock bag and saran wrap over the screen top. This does not seem to help much. It only slows the drop time. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

It will be difficult to keep humidity up if your temps are low. The ability of water to be suspended in air is directly related to the temperature of the air. In addition, if the temperature of the tank's surroundings are cold, then the moisture in the air will condense on the glass, and plastic, and your humidity will drop.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

A few things.

-more plants will increase humidity-so if your tank is sparsely planted wait for plants to grow in

I would use frog activity before you worry. If you see your frogs out and about at least somewhat, things are probably ok. Only if frogs are hiding and refusing to move away from sources of moisture should you be concerned. I don't measure humidity in any of my tanks and I'm sure this is fairly typical. 

I don't think high temperatures are needed by pumilio in captivity. A heating pad or heating cable may help placed on the side of the tank-use caution and a temp gun/thermometer. Better to be too cool than too high. A lot of people would envy your temperatures! Perhaps look into dart frogs that would thrive in those conditions.


----------



## Troh1916 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thank you for the reply. I have 14 plants I think. Its an 18x18x24. The female is out and about a lot. The male not as much but still comes out. Should I use plexiglass? I heard this helps humidity as well.


----------



## Troh1916 (Aug 3, 2013)

I also have the problem of winter. I live in Pennsylvania so the winters are cold. Using a space heater isnt an option except at night. I am currently using two UTH to get the temps where they are now. Any suggestions?


----------



## Waterside (Jun 5, 2014)

Charlie Q said:


> It will be difficult to keep humidity up if your temps are low. The ability of water to be suspended in air is directly related to the temperature of the air. In addition, if the temperature of the tank's surroundings are cold, then the moisture in the air will condense on the glass, and plastic, and your humidity will drop.



Charlie Q makes a really good point...

If the temperature of the tank is too low the humidity will also drop. Be careful though, raising the temperature using light bulbs that give off heat can dry out the air, also resulting in lower humidity.

1) Try adding a wide, shallow water area
2) Add more plants such as bromeliads which hold water in the central reservoir
3) Properly seal the mesh lid

I'm interested to know what humidity gauge you use? The ones that are like a rainbow-coloured dial are wildly inaccurate. Using a digital hygrometer is far better. I'd also note where you have the sensor placed. My sensor is about 5 inches from the substrate layer and constantly reads between 90 - 100%, but when I move the sensor just few inches higher the humidity reading can drop as low as 75%.


----------

